# Drip Acclimating Equipment



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

These tools would've been very useful to me when I was still into FW shrimps, so I thought i would pass the knowledge on to my old crew and perhaps help someone along their shrimping journey 

Auqa Gadget AccuDrip Acclimator - Innovative Marine

AccliMate by Reef Gently


----------

